# Post your handwriting.



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Post it! Pretty or messy, it doesn't matter. Here's mine. I didn't really know what to write. I just wrote how I felt. It doesn't make much sense.



Eh. Your turn.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Nice handwriting, sorry to hear you're feeling that way. 










My writing is generally even messier than this, it's so small. And the camera quality sucks hard, oh well.


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

^ what did u write on a piece of toilet paper ?


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha, a serviette - it's what was on my desk.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

oh my bad it just that it looks like one


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Interesting thread. It's nice to see something handwritten instead of the cold, impersonal looking text from a computer. I couldn't post my handwritten note because my scanner ate it. 

Perkins that's brave of you to basically share one of your diary entries with us. I have sleeping problems as well. I hate it when I end up sleeping all day. It feels so depressing missing out on everything. I hope you will feel better soon.



Procster said:


> Haha, a serviette - it's what was on my desk.


From Inspector Red: It looks like this is a McDonald's napkins. I can see the large Ms or golden arch symbols. :b I have some on my desk too, but they are of a different design.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess it could be called legible but when I'm in a hurry, it turns into a messy scrawl.

Oh, and I really like this thread. Mostly 'cause (like one of the posters above already said), it's no longer impersonal, with most people using the same font.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

This that 4th grade level skip 2 inches between each word writing.:yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Zort (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn, it just dawned on me that my hand writing is terrible... I'll post it later when I'm not being as lazy as I am now.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I have no idea what I was thinking..


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

^ I'm left handed aswell.. Not sure if you can tell though.. o.o;


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

@ Perkins, Lonelyguy & SuperMarshy

[SPOILER="giant image"]







[/SPOILER]


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow so many lefty's.

I'm left handed too!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm also left-handed.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, and left handed FTW!!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lefty here!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Right handed:


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> My writing is generally even messier than this, it's so small. And the camera quality sucks hard, oh well.


Your handwriting looks so much like my father's handwriting.










I'm right-handed. And I didn't feel like fumbling around in my purse for my black pen so I just used the red one...it was closest to me.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I think my writing is worse now than it used to be. I type way too much now. (as mentioned)


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess I should have also put some effort into making these smaller. :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I want a whole thread of handwritten discussion!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> I want a whole thread of handwritten discussion!


 I was just thinking that..










Btw, now that I'm looking at it.. My penmanship still fails..Dx


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"To Do List." Some of my doodles on the reverse side are showing through.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I value the health of all your eyes o.o


----------



## Zort (May 1, 2011)

Sorry about the fuzziness >.<


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

*my handwriting looks like a 10 year old wrote it*


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm sure you're shocked to find that I don't my "i"s with a heart. Actually, you're probably shocked I don't write in blood.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> I guess it could be called legible but when I'm in a hurry, it turns into a messy scrawl.
> 
> Ohh, and I really like this thread. Mostly 'cause (like one of the posters above already said), it's no longer impersonal, with most people using the same font.


So neat and tidy!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

au Lait said:


>


Omg drawing skills much? That's pretty cool. Cute pup!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

josh23 said:


> I value the health of all your eyes o.o


Blinking heaps helps


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

In german and english. Just because.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

:b


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

au Lait said:


>


That has to be the most cute stuff I seen in a good while


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Reading anyone's cursive hurts my brain. 

If only my tablet worked the first time I plugged it in. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> "To Do List." Some of my doodles on the reverse side are showing through.


Ummm... "email Kelsie re: pot leaves."

:sus

You may not want to put the details of your drug deals online. Just a thought.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lyrics to my favorite song, _Photograph_ by Def Leppard


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lame....


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sample of me being extra neat if you can see it










Oh, shut up.

ETA - Sample of when I'm writing usually or for myself


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> Ummm... "email Kelsie re: pot leaves."
> 
> :sus
> 
> You may not want to put the details of your drug deals online. Just a thought.


Yep, the DEA's going to be mighty disappointed when they come barging into my home at 4am, only to discover that I've been re-potting African violet leaves! :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Omg drawing skills much? That's pretty cool. Cute pup!


　


Raulz0r said:


> That has to be the most cute stuff I seen in a good while


aw shucks, thank you both! :blush



sanspants08 said:


> :b


:yay :yay :yay

Even better than a fridge!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Everyone has nicer hand writing than me, I feel ashamed!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Yep, the DEA's going to be mighty disappointed when they come barging into my home at 4am, only to discover that I've been re-potting *African violet leaves*! :lol


Is _that_ what the kids are calling it these days?

Don't worry. Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ No, didn't kill it. :]

Neat and consistent. I dare you to post a spontaneous version.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Just some random writing from my old class.

Yeah, its pretty bad.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

zomgz said:


> Everyone has nicer hand writing than me, I feel ashamed!


Can't be that bad give it a shot


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I would post mine if I had batteries for my camera, lol. I guess this will have to wait a while.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

This is from a dream I wrote down a while ago :b


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

redtogo72 said:


> From Inspector Red: It looks like this is a McDonald's napkins. I can see the large Ms or golden arch symbols. :b I have some on my desk too, but they are of a different design.


My eating habits, they are revealed


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)




----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

2006:








2011:









I think my writing got worse after 5 years.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's mine. Sorry for it not being in English; I was a bit too lazy to write a love letter to SAS :b so instead here's a snapshot of something done recently.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


Your left handed. There is a coworker that writes with the letters leaning left, and he is left handed. I know it is called something, but can't remember. Also, my mother's aunt wrote like this.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


That's interesting. The coworker is left handed and so was my mom's Aunt.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

So I wrote a sentence and got a little bit carried away. Yep...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

This is not going to happen. :blank


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


Hehe, I was thinking the same.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


That's funny cuz your handwriting looks like my younger sister's haha (just slanted of course).


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

problem is the kids are no longer required to write their essays, now they type it, so their handwriting is not so good


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Neat thread idea.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I could smack myself for how I spelled "pumpkin" :bat

Also, pardon the awkward slant.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a neat thread! Sorry for the huge image, any smaller and my handwriting becomes completely illegible.










Edit: Wow Factmonger, your handwriting is pretty darn cool!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not my best...I was making a quick list of ideas for some last minute Christmas gifts weeks ago and then a few "to do" things:


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

factmonger said:


> I could smack myself for how I spelled "pumpkin" :bat
> 
> Also, pardon the awkward slant.


I want your handwriting as a font. I like it a lot! Even its awkward slant. :b


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

An extract of my typical handwriting 









and another attempt









ps I'm a lefty too...and mildly dyslexic


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

TheCynicalEye said:


> Here's mine.


It does look like computer font =).


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is my handwriting...


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

factmonger said:


> I could smack myself for how I spelled "pumpkin" :bat
> 
> Also, pardon the awkward slant.


I like your handwriting . Very cool.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

TheCynicalEye said:


> Here's mine.


... that you're a lefty? Yes? No?

Looks like it. :b


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

this is from a journal entry I did for therapy a year ago...I don't mind posting it. I was trying to work out my clinginess towards my shrink.


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Refridgerators dosn't come with an apostrophie  But nice neat writing though!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Apostrophe doesn't come with an i--nice try though. :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow seeing handwritings is so good ...wow to everyone


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Apostrophe doesn't come with an i--nice try though. :b


Haha, that'll learn me.


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

@procster Yeah, I realized my failure after uploading. I wasn't going to take the time to re-do the entire thing.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Aaaaah! My eyes! *barf* 

Nah, nothing wrong with your handwriting. Looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

This is mine...


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I did'nt know anything witty to say so here's something i made in one of my class...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

There were a couple other threads about handwriting. I remember posting in a different one sometime in 2012, so I looked it up and found my old post and photo from then. Here it is:










And here are a couple samples of more recent handwriting, from my philosophy notes (which are not very good at all.....I don't really pay attention to the professor and opt to doodle as always).


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

My handwriting is TERRIBLE. EASILY the worst I've ever seen.

I've always been told how important handwriting is, but I don't see it. As long as I can read it, I couldn't care less.

Teachers have told me for years that I need to fix my handwriting, but they can go **** themselves. Handwriting is meaningless.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

My favorite Ben Franklin quote. Beautiful


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Print:










Cursive:


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

TheDaffodil said:


>





Perkins said:


>


I really love you guys handwriting for some reason.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't want to it's stranger than your guys, I did make one letter for someone though 

I am convinced I am alone now. brrrr that's cold. I need to get outta this site maybe.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

TheLastDreamer said:


>


 Wow, I wish my L's and D's could come out like that. I'd smudge up the page beyond ineligibility if I even attempted. :lol


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> There were a couple other threads about handwriting. I remember posting in a different one sometime in 2012, so I looked it up and found my old post and photo from then. Here it is:
> 
> And here are a couple samples of more recent handwriting, from my philosophy notes (which are not very good at all.....I don't really pay attention to the professor and opt to doodle as always).


Nice drawings!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


>


dude i should say the same to you. pretty cool. and i save a lot of random cardboard pieces and stash them under the bed....kind of a hoarder, but they're useful.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> dude i should say the same to you. pretty cool. and i save a lot of random cardboard pieces and stash them under the bed....kind of a hoarder, but they're useful.


Oh yeah thanks 

I actually think drawings on cardboard look rather nice.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think this is a good representation of my handwriting. I'm sloppy these days.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe it's just my education system in this country, but to us, handwriting was cursive and all that, and the rest, regular words in a regular font by hand, was printing.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

prettyful said:


> I really love you guys handwriting for some reason.


Aw, thanks! My family makes fun of my handwriting so I'm not all that confident in it haha.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

cuppy said:


> lol, this makes me feel like we're all in school passing notes :b
> My handwriting:


 Nice- lots better than my scrawl. Every teacher has bemoaned or ridiculed my handwriting. :yes


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's messy - but... yolo...?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

My handwriting is atrocious. I don't think it's changed since like 4th grade either.

Take my word for it guys


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It's not usually this tidy.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm nosy, by nature, and I'm sure there must be a handwriting analyzer (self professed or otherwise) among us, so I'm reviving this thread for ****s and giggles. This thread is ancient, but there doesn't seem to be a more recent one, so a 3 year old thread, it is!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Feast your eyes, upon the horror I had unleashed upon many teachers.. may they all rest in peace, and may Orcus have mercy on their souls.










Diendres, my wizard last used in 2016 I think. Last time I played him, we were fighting a lich and his legion of undead, I believe Diendres is currently residing in the charred remains of an inn, along with two other characters. He is only 6th level, but has quite a spell collection.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> _Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


Yours is actually very easy to read. I've seen things (I have SEEN things! &#128561;&#128561; ) No, but seriously, I've seen things that I know were written in English, but could maybe only pick out a legible word or two. Now, that's bad. What this analyzes about your handwriting, or you, I have no idea. I was hoping someone who knows about analyzing handwriting would jump in and revive this thread... &#129310;



zonebox said:


> Feast your eyes, upon the horror I had unleashed upon many teachers.. may they all rest in peace, and may Orcus have mercy on their souls.


I subbed for a little while, at one time. That's no horror unleashed on teachers. I could read every word you wrote. Your teachers were silently lifting a glass of wine and toasting you, as they graded your perfectly legible papers, trust me. It gave them the happy buzz they needed to get through these types of papers with humor and grace.










Of course, the above students went on to become doctors...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Couldn't think of anything else to write. :laugh:

My handwriting looks weird sometimes but this looks pretty good.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

scooby said:


>


Even though it ain't that great, I wish I could write even remotely as close to this as I do now. I have constant hand/leg tremors now so rip.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

🙂

I figured I'd go with my usual and not exactly my neatest


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

aqwsderf said:


> &#128578;
> 
> I figured I'd go with my usual and not exactly my neatest


I like your handwriting. :yes


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like your handwriting.


&#128516; yours came out much neater!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

34 and still haven't tried it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

aqwsderf said:


> &#128516; yours came out much neater!


lol Sometimes my handwriting looks like chickenscratch but sometimes it looks good too. 

Just curious, are you left handed or right handed? I'm left handed.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

... _cursive_ handwriting anyway.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> lol Sometimes my handwriting looks like chickenscratch but sometimes it looks good too.
> 
> Just curious, are you left handed or right handed? I'm left handed.


Same. I've had moments where I'm like "what the heck did I write &#128514;" cause I couldn't read it. (I'm so glad I don't have to take notes anymore)

I'm right handed!


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Suchness said:


> 34 and still haven't tried it


Nice handwriting


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Couldn't think of anything else to write.
> 
> My handwriting looks weird sometimes but this looks pretty good.


Are you still happy?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

a said:


> ... _cursive_ handwriting anyway.


Very aesthetic &#128578;


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Ok.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

aqwsderf said:


> Same. I've had moments where I'm like "what the heck did I write &#128514;" cause I couldn't read it. (I'm so glad I don't have to take notes anymore)
> 
> I'm right handed!


Ah, cool.  Its not near as common to be a leftie. Only one other person I know of in my whole family is left handed, my sister that's 2 years older than me.
@Suchness I couldn't think of anything else to write so I just went with that. I wouldn't say happy but satisfied. As of recently though, not so much. :lol But I feel better today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I went ahead and did another one cause why not.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Ok.


Yours definitely flows nicely!



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ah, cool.  Its not near as common to be a leftie. Only one other person I know of in my whole family is left handed, my sister that's 2 years older than me.


My grandma is left handed, I think that's the only left handed person that I know of in my family haha. I like the way you do capital "P" &#128578;


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Silent Memory
@iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Karsten said:


> @*Silent Memory*
> @*iAmCodeMonkey*


Very good!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Karsten said:


> @Silent Memory
> @iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

@aqwsderf Wow, we both only have one leftie in our families. xD Thanks. I connect my ls to my es and my es to my rs a lot when I write.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Karsten said:


> @Silent Memory
> @iAmCodeMonkey


lol that's great.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think someone asked in a poll before at some point but I wonder if there are a higher number of left handed people + people with left handed family members on this forum since it's associated with neurodivergence. My mum is left handed but I'm right handed.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I just assume there are left handed people in every family lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

aqwsderf said:


> I just assume there are left handed people in every family lol


Yeah it's 10% so will be in a lot of families I just noticed it's related to pretty much every neurological deviation like gender/sexuality +



> A variety of neuropsychiatric and developmental disorders like autism spectrum disorders, depression, bipolar disorder, anxiety disorders, schizophrenia, and alcoholism has been associated with left- and mixed-handedness.[47][48]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handedness#Health

I think my mum's dad was ambidextrous but not sure that was natural and not just that they used to try and get left handed people to become right handed. That even happened to my brother's friend (who also has autism diagnosed,) in primary school and he was born in the early 90s.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

this is from my german homework. i cropped the 'biggest possible' part that looks less chaotic


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah it's 10% so will be in a lot of families I just noticed it's related to pretty much every neurological deviation like gender/sexuality +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an interesting correlation. Can't even argue against it cause my grandma that is left handed is diagnosed bipolar lol. And all her right handed daughters have their own set of problems


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*YEP!*

it means so much! Human hands do 100,000,000,000,000x more than any throat/voice can.

identifyable of anyone's greetings card from envelope instantly and what's within...

joined-up such an old-fashioned way of school...

their scribblings let me know who they are!

WHA' EVVA comes OUTTA a person's mouth = ø or junk or filth. Nø word! NULL. only my temporal lobe damage by phone when people growl, scream, roar remotely OR HANGUP. SHOCK. mental damage direct


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I've dedicated my time to waste some trees just to have you guys try to attempt at reading my handwriting. I've even added some Da Vinci -quality artwork.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

^ Your handwriting gives off intellectual vibes 🙂


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Silent Memory said:


>


That frog looks like it's having a little too much fun below the waist.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Karsten said:


> That frog looks like it's having a little too much fun below the waist.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Karsten said:


> That frog looks like it's having a little too much fun below the waist.


Oh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

aqwsderf said:


> Oh


This is amazing. You win.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

aqwsderf said:


> Oh


Yours is much better.  My frogs always look like old, drunk men. Maybe I rush them too much.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> Yours is much better.  My frogs always look like old, drunk men. Maybe I rush them too much.


Hahah its easier if I use a reference...I don't think I got enough of Kermits sassy essence though


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(but uh, here's a photo of an unusually large toad)


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------

